# Kitty Litter



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I have heared that some people use Kitty Litter as a substrate. Which brand of Kitty Litter is safe for plants and where can be purchased? 
Thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Daniil,

Some cat litters do well, others not so much. I use Turface Pro League Grey which is a "Heat Treated Montmorillonite Clay Mineral" per the Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) for the product. If you go online and get the MSDS for the Kitty Litter you are considering and it is a heat treated montmorillornite clay then you can use it. Obviously it should contain no purfumes or additives. Some alternatives can be found here!


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

I did straight cat litter capped with sand once. It supposedly gives more intimate root contact and it has a high CEC. Skip kitty litter and used a fired clay product like SMS, Turface, or Oil-Dri. It does almost the same thing, looks great, and doesn't require layering of substrata.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi. 
Get Oil-Dri instead of cat litter. You'll have to rinse it. It's not heated at as high a temp of Turface (and so will break down over less time) but it's less than $4 for a 25lb bag. Only thing I've noticed with the Oil-Dri is an extremely low PH 6.0 (without CO2)

I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do about that.


----------

